# Liste wichtiger Normen



## MrLeeh (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin relativ neu in meiner neuen Firma. Ich bin als MSR-Techniker angestellt und bin u.a. für die Projektierung von Automatisierungskomponenten zuständig. Ich bin gerade dabei, mir ein ordentliches Regelwerk zusammenzustellen. Leider habe ich hier im Betrieb nicht allzuviele Normen zur Verfügung. Deshalb steht jetzt für mich die Entscheidung an, welche Normen für meine Tätigkeit wichtig sind. Da mit der Anschaffung auch Kosten verbunden sind, will ich nichts sinnlos kaufen, deshalb die Frage:

Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, welche Normen auf jeden Fall zu beachten sind und welche ich von meiner Liste seiner Meinung nach streichen kann?

Hier meine bisherige Liste:

DIN EN 61346-2
DIN EN ISO 13850
DIN VDE 298-4
EN 60204-1:2006

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe
MrLeeh


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2010)

VDE 0100 Bbl.5
VDE 0113

Die Berufsgenossenschaftlichen "Regelwerke"
BGV A3 usw. (Kostenlos)

Also kannst dir da eigentlich schoneinmal das Grundwerk VDE fürs Handwerk zulegen... Damit sollten eigentlich fast alle Normtexte die bei MSR gebraucht werden abgedeckt sein.


----------

